# What the hell am I going to do with this?



## rallysman (Feb 26, 2010)

Got a bit creative and slapped this "thing" together. It's a plastic bottle with silver paint on the inside and electrical tape on the outside, with a fiber optic cable directing the light to where I want it. I think it was worth the use of random crap and 15 minutes of time, but I don't know what the hell to use it for LOL....

Suggestions?


----------



## C-Towner (Feb 26, 2010)

A neat idea...I suppose you could use the cord to provide a small amount of directional light to objects. You could use a small clip of some kind to keep the cord in place while you compose the shot, and there you go! Seems like a lot of work when you would probably be better off placing the camera off camera and using something on the flash to limit the amount of light coming out.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 26, 2010)

SWEET, a flexible, tiny snoot.


I could use it to light up the barrel of my gun from the magazine well.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 26, 2010)

If i was mean i would say

"You can stick it up your ass!"

but that wouldnt be nice




Im sure it would be nice for creative macros.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 26, 2010)

Use it for fine details....on little tiny things? Or hard to reach areas..lol


----------



## rallysman (Feb 27, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> SWEET, a flexible, tiny snoot.
> 
> 
> I could use it to light up the barrel of my gun from the magazine well.



BRILLIANT!


----------

